# Rong Fu 40 Power Feed And Dro Suggestions



## Ducati2 (Apr 29, 2016)

seeking anyone that can recommend a proven power feed and/or DRO that easily installs on a RF40.   Anyone?  Looks like ebay has a few to select from under $300 !


----------

